# scope magnifying device



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I recently bought a cva accura. I put the cabelas pine ridge 1x scope on it. Normally I put a larger scope on a gun to figure out what load my gun likes but due to time issues, I would like to kill 2 birds with one stone. Does anyone know of a company that makes doubler or larger magnifying devices to put on a 1x scope? I want it just to use for sighting in purposes only. I want to be as accurate as I can get so I know if my gun likes a certain load more than others. I heard butler creek use to make something like this, but couldn't find anything on their site. 

Thanks for any advice or tips! 

Less than a month to go....


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

https://www.primaryarms.com/Red_Dot_Mag ... _s/910.htm. I've heard good things about primary arms from guys who run them on ar's


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't think any of those would fit the scope I've got....?


----------

